# Ads' 800x600x450 - New aquascape - Complete 23.05.2013



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like a nice setup. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

First crack at uploading image - fingers crossed


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

so nice


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought those measurements were in inches! Looks good.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

mahko said:


> I thought those measurements were in inches! Looks good.


Yeah thought it may throw u guys after I posted it. I'm used to Aussie forums with the same metric system haha


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

As i started my journal a little late, thought to share a bunch of prelude photos, of how I got to this.

My Fathers day present, set up ready to get wet!!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Selected foreground PLant - UG


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

This is about 3 weeks in - bit of an algae bloom, but the UG seems to be slowly settling in. Any growth and sustainability at this stage was very rewarding. I was unsure if success was going to be achieved with it, as I had heard mixed reviews on its success.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Heres my tank at its current stage - Little dissapointed I have no more plants to buy, as set up is half the fun. 

Now trimming, maintenance and hope it grows in nicely, with few isues along the way.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Today I'm going to set up my lights and programme in some thunderstorms! Will post a vid once complete! 

Radions with the spectrums adjusted are really giving great growth so far. I had to almost turn off the blue spectrums to he the right light. After all they are designed for marine!!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow looks awesome! nice work. everything has a really nice flow. Going to be nice when things fill in completely. UG is always such a lush foreground plant


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks great so far. I'm intrigued by the thunderstorms. Please do post a video


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm having trouble loading the vid onto YouTube. I will sort this out with the Mrs I think.

Got a lot of snails, that seem to multiply very quickly. I was killing them off for a while but no great results. - I will post a pic or two when Inge time, but any help on eradication would be appreciated.

I know a Paki loach will eat them up, but I also fear they will eat my yellow shrimp! Any safe suggestions?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

assassin snails do a good job


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> assassin snails do a good job


So this snail eats the problem snail?? ...? I will look it up. Cheers mate


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

yes sir!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

thats true


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Unfortunately there are no assassins in Australia )-: 
I dare say attempting to import them would be highly illegal. 

back to the drawing board!!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm dosing only at water changes, half strength only. WC are once a week to once a fortnight, depending on my mood - 

Iron
Flourish
Phosphorous

I find dosing full strength gives me algae bloom - to be honest, I'm only dosing as it is said to be the done thing. However all my plants seem to growing at high rates, even when I don't dose at all. High light and CO2 sure do take care of most of it I think!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's my tank in storm mode

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...ch?v=hlDEuxsRG70&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Got a little vid of a few of my shrimp - I'm so pleased as I have spotted about 5 or 6 little babies that must have only come about in the last day or so! Unfortunately I couldn't from them, they are too small to identify amongst the foliage. - enjoy

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...ch?v=HLTpRgQS1PY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Did a ittle trimming today. UG has almost covered the areas I wanted.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks awesome! the UG is coming along quite nice. i keep seeing a bunch of people with really nice foregrounds of UG. how fast did you find it to fill it and/or spread out? ive been thinking about getting some for a tank im planning.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> looks awesome! the UG is coming along quite nice. i keep seeing a bunch of people with really nice foregrounds of UG. how fast did you find it to fill it and/or spread out? ive been thinking about getting some for a tank im planning.


Thanks so much!

It grew surprisingly quickly - You can see the small amount I planted on page 1, which was in September this year. So about 3 and a half months from stringey little patches, to now. 

I was a little worried in about week 3 as some areas were melting a little whilst others spreading slowly. But it did its thing, and now Im so glad I went with it. They say it takes a while to settle in, but once it does, it takes off. I would have to agree with that now I have grown it.

Good luck with your new build. What size will it be?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Its going to be a 30g i think. Its a friend of mine that's giving me a tank they had just sitting around for free! So im going try spending as little money as possible to start it up haha!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Tank looks beautiful! Love the carpet!
Any plans for fish?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Coltonorr said:


> Tank looks beautiful! Love the carpet!
> Any plans for fish?


Thanks - I'm glad the UG actually grew in nicely, tank mould have looked a lot different with out it.

So far as fish, I actually have about 25 or so in there. They just sit in between all the plants stems and you can hardly ever see them unless its feeding time, or you look at the tank closely. - I actually like it that way, as it gives a very natural feel having the fish just 'hovering' amongst the plants.

I have 2 species/schools - cardinals, and some tetras that are red. Not sure their name. I will post some pics, and perhaps someone will be so kind as to name them for me.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> Its going to be a 30g i think. Its a friend of mine that's giving me a tank they had just sitting around for free! So im going try spending as little money as possible to start it up haha!


You can't beat free!! Good luck with it, look forward to seeing the journal.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Heres a couple of pics of the fish... As you can see they are well nestled in the plants. And as uploading is a PIA, I thought to take a few others as well.

Any ID on the red tetras woujld e great!




























And ....the FTS


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thos would be ember tetras


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> thos would be ember tetras



Thank you !


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Woo hoo - I'm off to get some CRS. I will upload some pics on my return.

...Did I mention I was excited?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Check out the baby shrimp. Aqlthough small, it is there, just behind the larger one. Good comparative size indicator










And now heres some pics of my new CRS. At $5 AUD per shrimp, Im very pleased.



















I have about 30 shrimp in my tank, and they are out way more than my fish. There are always shrimp boucing around the foliage, top of rocks and across the foreground carpet. -Im liking them more and more.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet looking tank.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Great tank! I love the UG foreground. Shrimp look good, too!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feed back guys. Some tank appreciation is always welcomed!roud:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

How do you find the growth under the rations????

As I'm thinking of get.ting one over my next tank?

And .the tank looks incredible btw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I love your tank, its an inspiration.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> How do you find the growth under the rations????
> 
> As I'm thinking of get.ting one over my next tank?
> 
> ...


I'm extremely happy with them. As you can see I've got good growth rates. - however you will need to ramp down the blue spectrums, as they are essentially designed for marine, and much too blue for a planted tank aesthetically.

I do like the varied colour spectrums and adjustments you can make. Tis is one of the main reasons i went for these lights. it was the cheapest light available that had this capability. Storm mode is a great novelty, and cloud mode gives a great ambiance to the tank that's real enjoyable. Changes the whole mood of the tank. - virtually limitless colour and light intensity variations. 

God luck if you get one, and be sure to tag me for the journal. 

- if you're planning on buying one, what size tank are you planning to use it for?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

To elaborate on growth rates, a good indicator is.... - it has been 3 and a half months, and the UG has nearly carpeted the floor. I trim back about once a fortnight with the stem plants to half the height of the tank, and it reaches the top by the water by next trim. 

So Im very pleased with the results. Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

rustbucket said:


> I love your tank, its an inspiration.


Very kind of you. Cheers, its nice to be appreciated !


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice tank! I went as low tech as I could because of the prices of things here in Australia :/


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Nice tank! I went as low tech as I could because of the prices of things here in Australia :/


Where abouts in Oz are you? - noticed your location says LA. did you move recently?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol! does it say LA? Im usually in NYC. right now Im in Sydney.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

AdamF said:


> I'm extremely happy with them. As you can see I've got good growth rates. - however you will need to ramp down the blue spectrums, as they are essentially designed for marine, and much too blue for a planted tank aesthetically.
> 
> I do like the varied colour spectrums and adjustments you can make. Tis is one of the main reasons i went for these lights. it was the cheapest light available that had this capability. Storm mode is a great novelty, and cloud mode gives a great ambiance to the tank that's real enjoyable. Changes the whole mood of the tank. - virtually limitless colour and light intensity variations.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on using one over a 60x45x45cm and that's what I like to hear that they grow plants well

And compared to the aquaray panels the radios are actually cheaper haha well they are once you factor in mounting hardware and a controller for panels

Plus I like the fact you can program these from the computer and all that

I might go with a 60x60 x 55cm tank tho and I sure will link you when I start the tank up its a little way down the track ATM as I'm gunna be moving shortly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Lol! does it say LA? Im usually in NYC. right now Im in Sydney.


Haha - my bad, it does actually say NYC! Too many holiday beers for today I think. 

Have you moved here for good or here on business?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Just visiting my rents  where r you?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Just visiting my rents  where r you?


I'm in sydney also - let me know if you need any plants. I'm trimming bi- weekly and throwing lots out. Happy to help out if you got a tank going here in Aus.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

i can't do anything high tech since I wont be around to look after the tank, it's pretty much low tech and mostly self sustaining :O

I have plenty of moss if you need any. I'm not really sure what type, kind of found it in a bucket 

where did you get UG from btw?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful tank, what is the plant on the far left edge behind the stones


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

woah, is it just me, or did a couple of posts just vanish?
Anyway... I said that I cant do high maintainance plants... and asked if you needed any moss. since I rediscovered a bucket full of un ided moss.

Was also curious where you bought the UG from. lol


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

edited original post


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Bought a few fish today, see below - Also got a whiptail but didnt get a pic of him yet


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

love thos little guys! got a small school of them in my 10g great additions to any tank super active all the time. probly the most curious fish i have ever kept, mine come over and say hi when i got to look at the tank or clean it!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Did a 50% water change, and cut back a lot of the foliage. Man the Blyxia was so thick, and so much came out I took it all to the LFS and received a decent credit! See a few pics from my iPad afetr the trim -


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> woah, is it just me, or did a couple of posts just vanish?
> Anyway... I said that I cant do high maintainance plants... and asked if you needed any moss. since I rediscovered a bucket full of un ided moss.
> 
> Was also curious where you bought the UG from. lol


I think the mediators had something to do with the post issue !

Cheers for the offer, but Im managing plants by way of trimming and cant see me adding any more lol.

UG I bought from a place called slippery little suckers, in Marrickville. But my experience in the shop was terrible, the owner was absolutely arogant and rude, and I would steer any one clear of that shop. - I may get 'mediated' myself for that comment, but hey...haha


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

the tank is looking great! your carpet is so nice with the trim


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> love thos little guys! got a small school of them in my 10g great additions to any tank super active all the time. probly the most curious fish i have ever kept, mine come over and say hi when i got to look at the tank or clean it!


Agreed - awesome fish. Constantly busy and get to every inch of the tank. Was a bit worried about all the baby shrimp and their safety but so far so good. - fingers crossed!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Something 'fishy' going on with posts on this thread! They are not appearing.

...Pun intended.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great! I love the top view which really expands into the garden scape.

Where did you trade for store credit btw? I've got a bunch of Endlers and guppy hybrids I dont know what to do with...I wanted to trade like 30 for like 4 cories. lol!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Looks great! I love the top view which really expands into the garden scape.
> 
> Where did you trade for store credit btw? I've got a bunch of Endlers and guppy hybrids I dont know what to do with...I wanted to trade like 30 for like 4 cories. lol!


Auburn Aquarium - it's virtually opposite auburn McDonald's. address I think is 228 parramatta rd auburn. Good guys down there and happy to trade or give credit.

See 'boody' or Andrew, both good guys! Good luck...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> beautiful tank, what is the plant on the far left edge behind the stones


Apologies, missed this question - it's staurogyne tropica. Takes a little to get going but with good conditions grows a ground cover with medium size leaves. In poor light conditions it tends to grow a lot taller.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking to remove the Ambulia from the back left hand side, behind the rock, and replace it with something more appealing, and that contrasts better with my other plants. Although I'm happy with the layout of the tank for the most part, any ideas on the Ambulia replacement would be great. My plant knowledge is very limited so I'm stuck at where to go with selections.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you changed your fert schedule at all ?


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

jonathan said:


> Have you changed your fert schedule at all ?


ATM I am using only iron, and flourish @ half recommended dosage, and at water change only. I find any more than that and I get an influx of algae. - I would say it is attributed to the high nutrient content of the Aquasoil. I'm sure in time, once the ferts are depleted from the soil, I will have to increase the dosage.

- but hey, if the plants are full of colour, healthy and growing fast, I need not do any more than what is working. Good lighting and co2 ATM, with minimal ferts is dong the trick - so far anyhow.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

AdamF said:


> Auburn Aquarium - it's virtually opposite auburn McDonald's. address I think is 228 parramatta rd auburn. Good guys down there and happy to trade or give credit.
> 
> See 'boody' or Andrew, both good guys! Good luck...


T_T 
It sucks that I live in Hornsby and can't drive. I'll see if I can find a number and call them up :3 Thank's so much 

I also have some baby tears and rotala Sp. green. got them from Asquith aquariums which had an extensive collection of plants when I last came back in winter. My mom said they've renovated recently. I'm not sure whether they've switched to marine or not. sent them a fb msg, waiting a reply


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

What were those small fish you added? Great looking tank too

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

they looked like pygmy cories, or c. hastatus/hasbrosus 

pardon any spelling butchering...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> they looked like pygmy cories, or c. hastatus/hasbrosus
> 
> pardon any spelling butchering...


Yes they are pigmy cories :smile:


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

wOw!...just wOw!!!!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Today I have noticed a lot more baby shrimp. It looks like both types of shrimp are breeding, with really tiny ones which look newly hatched again. I counted about 20 babies today, which I imagine a lot more are amongst the foliage that I can't see. - I think I may end up with a lot more shrimp in the next couple of months!

They must really love all the hiding places to breed! - this is really rewarding!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow that's insane! 2 radions!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

i cant get any of my PFRs to breed at all, idk if they are old enough or what.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> wow that's insane! 2 radions!


I heard UG needed a lot of light - so light is what it got! :hihi:


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> i cant get any of my PFRs to breed at all, idk if they are old enough or what.


I'm assuming you are referring to the shrimp? What does pfr stand for?

If is shrimp, then Im not sure either. To give you some parameters that have not been intended, just happen to be.

Dkh - 1 or 17.5ppm
Ph - ranges from 5.65 to 6.3. During the day it drops the most as the co2 is on, and can raise back to 6.3 by next morning. As the Aquasoil is very low in ph, it encourages lower readings.
Temp - 24 Degrees Celcius

Lights hours - 8
Co2 hours - 8, and in conjunction with lights

I was unsure how hard or easy it was to breed them, it kind of just happened. I have had them from juvenile, and for 6 - 7 weeks before they began showing signs of carrying eggs. 

How long have you had them ? 

After all that I really hope you were talking about the shrimp lol.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

yea im talking about shrimp haha, PFR stands for painted fire red shrimp witch are prety much cherry shrimp. i have had about 15 of them for about 3 weeks now and not even a little sign of eggs, but most r still juveniles so im assuming this is a big reason for them not to reproduce. we will see in due time what happens haha


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> yea im talking about shrimp haha, PFR stands for painted fire red shrimp witch are prety much cherry shrimp. i have had about 15 of them for about 3 weeks now and not even a little sign of eggs, but most r still juveniles so im assuming this is a big reason for them not to reproduce. we will see in due time what happens haha


Yeah, hang on to your horses - give it another 4 - 6 weeks, and I reckon you will see eggs in the females. Hopefully sooner!?

...good luck


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Staurogyne and UG have almost grown in, and completed the intended look. I'm thinking 3 weeks and photo time.

I'm now getting itchy feet for another tank! This getting grown in, I like the finished product (few pending changes) and think I need another tank to mix it up - let me just consult the minister of finance, and see what she says /-:


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Remed the ribbon fern from the front LHS and and the one in front of the large rock. I liked it as a filler before all the other plants grew in, but i really like it without it now. - i think its an improvement...


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow looks fantastic man, the UG is almost there! haha just that tinny little bit left to cover!


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the growth of the UG. I hope mines will do as well once I get some.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> wow looks fantastic man, the UG is almost there! haha just that tinny little bit left to cover!


Yeah seems like its avoiding the spot just to #%^# me off ! Haha. But it's getting there...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

sc91006 said:


> I love the growth of the UG. I hope mines will do as well once I get some.


Good light and co2 - you will have no troubles:thumbsup:


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

AdamF said:


> Yeah seems like its avoiding the spot just to #%^# me off ! Haha. But it's getting there...


it will get there soon enough haha


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey marionman - how's your shrimp going? Any eggs I'm the females as yet? 

Oh and do you have a TJ, as I couldn't find one?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

The UG in the front looks like it goes down all the way to the glass bottom, is there no soil there?

Such a lush tank, very unique scape and dimensions.


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow amazing! This is why UG is my favorite ground cover plant. Oh, and hide the heater behind the plants a little


----------



## bigcol (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Ads' 800x600x450 frameless underwater garden - Now with PICS!!*

What soil/dirt are you using, and is there anything on top of it? I used organic pond compost, about 1" deep with about the same of 2-3mm stone on top. I'm not very successful with this setup....and I think my Molly's are eating most of what I'm planting too.
Any suggestions welcome :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

bigcol said:


> What soil/dirt are you using, and is there anything on top of it? I used organic pond compost, about 1" deep with about the same of 2-3mm stone on top. I'm not very successful with this setup....and I think my Molly's are eating most of what I'm planting too.
> Any suggestions welcome :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


You could always try planting some more hardy plants. I found that water wisteria works well. It gives a bushy look to the tank and grows like crazy so if your mollies nibble on a leaf or two you won't have to worry as it always has some other shoots growing anyway. 
Good luck


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok - decided it was time for a change.... 6 hours to strip and re-do. Its always double what I expected...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Foreground - UG
Second Tier - Staurogyne Tropica
Top tier - Blyxia
Front RHS - Ludwigia, I think.

I do want to add a little more colour but no sure what to use at this stage. Looking for something squat, to replace the ludwigia (as mentioned I think that's what it is). Although maybe I will remove that area all together as I think it hides the elevation a little too much.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice work! That UG will look fantastic when filled in. I think it's a beautiful scape.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Nice work! That UG will look fantastic when filled in. I think it's a beautiful scape.


Thanks mate - I really like it a lot more than the last one... Feels a little more natural. To me anyhow haha


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all ....

I was worried my tank may start cycling again, and take out some casualties as well.

It been one week, fish and shrimp seem healthy. May upload a pic as well. So I'm glad it hasn't been a disaster so far.

I used a different soil to top it all up, I gather all the nutrients of the Aquasoil are still available to all the plants. All be it 6" deeper in some areas.


----------

